# How Long for Drones to Sexually Mature



## Mr. Buzzy Bee (May 22, 2013)

Hi All

On Feb 19th of2015, my nuc lost it queen. I went in today to see if I could spot any queen cells, due to the fact that before the old queen died, she had filled three frames full of capped brood, leaving the other two frames 1/2 full of nectar, pollen and honey. All my frames are foundation less except for the small 1inch piece of plastic I used to give them a head start. Unfortunately, there were no queen cells except one nice sized one that was just capped perhaps yesterday or last night. There were however tons of capped drones that were starting to show signs of coming out. If I did my calculations right that the new queen will hatch on 5th day of march. I was wondering how long does it take for the drones to sexually mature? I do have a carni/russian queen coming in a day or so just in case she does not mate well. Any info and pics will bee greatly appreciated. 

Mr. Buzzy Bee


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I believe i read somewhere that the drones had to be at least 35 days old from egg, and have a couple good fly days in prior to atcually being mature. 

Keep in mind though that your new virgin queen most likely won't mate with the drones from her same hive. She will fly further away to mate unless she can find no drones. Up to 10 miles i have seen quoted prior. If she mates with her own brothers it will cause the sex genes to be messed up and she'll lay diploid drones..


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't know the exact answer to your question but given the fact that virgins aren't mature enough to mate for about a week I would guess it might be a similar period of time. I do know that the fact that they are flying isn't a sure sign of sexual maturity, I recently heard that a "netting" in a DCA revealed about 25% were too young to mate. Perhaps they are just watching and learning.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Most drones are ready from Day 37 form egg-lay through Day 45, after which they may still mate, but thy are diminishing from their prime. The Key to healthy drones is feeding pollen AND substitute patties every 3 to 5 days throughout the queen mating season, and of course 3 or 4 weeks before. I try to have at least 2 drone colonies per queen mating nuc'.


----------



## NW_Mark (Jan 23, 2012)

drlonzo said:


> I If she mates with her own brothers it will cause the sex genes to be messed up and she'll lay diploid drones..



??? Could you explain this more.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmath.htm

Drone Hatch 3½ days Capped 10 days +-1 Emerge 24 days +-1 Sexually mature and flying to DCA 38 days +-5


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

jim lyon said:


> I recently heard that a "netting" in a DCA revealed about 25% were too young to mate. Perhaps they are just watching and learning.


Yikes, given as to what happens to males that successfully mate, not sure I'd want to be a juvenile watching THAT


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

Buzzy, given your location, I would hope other colonies within flying distance will be producing drones at this time also. Farther north, in Washington, I have an Italian-ish colony that has an entire frame of capped drones (in Feb!), while my Carniolans barely have any capped worker brood.


----------



## Bee Herder (Jan 26, 2014)

A reliable source reported that adding a crushed Viagra or Cialis pill to your pollen patty mix will speed up the sexual maturity and performance of the drones. :banana:


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Bee Herder said:


> A reliable source reported that adding a crushed Viagra or Cialis pill to your pollen patty mix will speed up the sexual maturity and performance of the drones. :banana:


The down size is it makes the next generation of workers more likely to have their stinger ready. :lookout:


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

rsjohnson2u said:


> Yikes, given as to what happens to males that successfully mate, not sure I'd want to be a juvenile watching THAT


It would be good to be slow if you are a drone.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> If she mates with her own brothers it will cause the sex genes to be messed up and she'll lay diploid drones.


NW_Mark said:


> ??? Could you explain this more.


Here is a page with more info on your question:
http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/genetic_aspects_queen_production_1.html

Look for the heading at about the middle of the page titled "_Good brood patterns depend on sex allele diversity"._


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Bee Herder said:


> A reliable source reported that adding a crushed Viagra or Cialis pill to your pollen patty mix will speed up the sexual maturity and performance of the drones. :banana:


How many hours do they have before they "lose it"?


----------

